

HN, what is your meditative practice? - codyZ
http://moderndao.tumblr.com/post/68520512899/what-is

======
aosmith
I personally like to get outside and walk around, preferably in a less than
crowded space. When I have smoked cigarettes in the past this has been a very
good excuse, but now I just take walks either way.

